# T Shirt Quilts



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2014)

I wanted to start a topic about T shirt quilts, as it is sort of specialized type of quilt.

I have my shirts cut apart now and am waiting for my Pellon to come in the mail. It was suggested to me by an experienced t shirt quilter to use Pellon EK 130 Easy Knit fusible knit interfacing and underlining, and to iron it on opposite of the stretch of the T.

Another t shirt quilter said to be sure and put the fusible fabric 2" outside the logo.

Anyone with advice, please chime in. My last one didn't turn out like I wanted, so I'm trying to do better this time.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 14, 2014)

I have never done a T shirt quilt. I have a bunch of my sons shirts all cut up and stored away so one day I can make one but not yet. Thanks for the tip with the Pellon Interfacing!


----------



## Charley (Jul 14, 2014)

i am curious to see this come to life too. Although I don't have any plans on making one, it would be nice to have the directions and knowledge of how to do it. Thanks for sharing.

Now back to crocheting. I am working on the border and then get to cross stitch. Hoping to complete it in the next month. My daughter found out that she is having a baby boy so now I know who I'm making it for. I am getting distractions left and right….wish I could just stay home and crochet and get it done…sigh. Also, my mind keeps wandering to other projects that I want to work on; but, I am concentrating on finishing this before starting something else.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2014)

Met a quilter today who has made several t shirt quilts. She never backs them with fusible pellon! She sews them together and fringes the edges. So many ways to do t shirt quilts...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2014)

I didn't buy enough pellon, so had to order more. It takes quite a lot. I'm not really crazy about how stiff it's making the shirt, but I tried quilting through it and it isn't too bad to work with. Much better than the pellon I used on my last t shirt quilt. I can probably start laying the shirts out, thinking about a pattern, while waiting for more pellon.

I'm not having fun yet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I'm thinking of beginning to put it together. For my sanity's sake, I made all the T's the same size, using fabric to even them out. The largest were T's with names on them, so I made all the squares that size. A true quilter would have been much more artistic, but I am basically a crafter, not a quilter.

The sword material is not ideal, but I am using it because it is appropriate for the theme. I need one more shirt; emailed his mom and she will send me one.

Definitely think I will send this out for machine quilting.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm beginning to think about the border. Would a small version of a 9 patch look well with the t shirts? Something in triangles?


----------



## Charley (Jul 29, 2014)

Borders are always hard to decide. Looking at your photo, I like the idea of a 9 patch more than triangles but that is just me. Many times I like to add plain borders and then quilt them in diagonals or checks or diamonds to frame the quilt and add some dimension to the border other than a pattern in the fabric/fabrics. (checks, diagonals and diamonds are all straight line quilting and pretty easy if you are machine quilting)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm pretty well finished with the top. I had to order another t shirt, as Mom didn't have enough (I used 20). Cost me $34 as I had to have a silk screened one. Now comes the decision on who will do the machine quilting; I am not going to hand quilt it. And also choosing the backing.

I have to say this will most likely be the last quilt I ever make. I am not a quilter--measurements are too precise for my brain. I spent half an hour sometimes on matching corners. Quilting is too humbling for me.

I will be very happy to return to my small, creative projects. Sorry to say, the new baby will most likely not get a quilt from grandmother, nor a cross stitch birth sampler.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 4, 2014)

I've never made a t shirt quilt, I have too much trouble with basic quilting fabric. lol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, I've been doing a little asking around about machine quilting prices. The least is around $100 for a less-than-ideal result. The top seems to be around $400 for a super job. I have a dilemma. I don't want a poor result, and I can't justify $400. Looks as though I may have to hand quilt it myself.

I had no idea machine quilting could be so expensive.


----------



## chandab (Aug 7, 2014)

I want to say someone told me 2cents to 4 cents per square inch of quilt size to professionally machine quilt depending on the design (might have been even more for an intricate design, and these are our local, middle of nowhere prices, you are likely to pay more in a more populated area). Outside of my budget even for a small quilt.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 7, 2014)

chandab said:


> I want to say someone told me 2cents to 4 cents per square inch of quilt size to professionally machine quilt depending on the design (might have been even more for an intricate design, and these are our local, middle of nowhere prices, you are likely to pay more in a more populated area). Outside of my budget even for a small quilt.


I can get it done here, basic design, for .009 per square inch, but I don't care for that shop's quality.

This shop has an excellent reputation; the lady I talked to about it scared me, but when I found their site and looked up the cost it wasn't that bad. People send them quilts from all over, and they do National competition quilts:

SIMPLE PANTOGRAPH (starting)  .015 PER SQ. INCH

COMPLEX PANTOGRAPH .0175 PER SQ. INCH

CUSTOM QUILTING .03 PER SQ. INCH

CREATIVE QUILTING (heirloom) .0350 PER SQ. INCH

So, I think I will take my top there and see what it will cost. It's 1 1/2 hour drive, one way.


----------



## chandab (Aug 7, 2014)

How big is your t-shirt quilt? I've never been brave enough to try one, and our t-shirts don't usually last to be turned into anything, but I've seen some amazing things done with t-shirts. [And, amazing things done with the little purple velvet bags that Crown Royal comes in.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2014)

chandab said:


> How big is your t-shirt quilt? I've never been brave enough to try one, and our t-shirts don't usually last to be turned into anything, but I've seen some amazing things done with t-shirts. [And, amazing things done with the little purple velvet bags that Crown Royal comes in.]


It turned out full size, approximately. I used 20 shirts. I used the largest design for my size template; three shirts had lots of names on the back and worked out to be about 15 1/2 X 14 1/2". So I made all the t shirt squares that size, using fabric to square them up. I think the pellon I used was a good choice.

I did a baby quilt before with 8" squares. They were sort of on angle, which looked neat, but my brain couldn't handle it this time. I think a baby quilt is a neat idea and wish I could do another. Using shirts of family members makes it very special.

I've seen the Crown Royal quilt, too--or one in progress, as it's taking them awhile to get enough bags! Talk about an expensive quilt!


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2014)

The one gal I know has made at least three very different Crown Royal quilts. I think she told me one person saving the bags for her is a bartender or maybe it's bar owner. I couldn't imagine saving enough if you were the only buyer/collector.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 9, 2014)

I dropped the quilt off today to be machine quilted. Estimate is $190. Quilts are expensive; materials have added up, not to mention the machine quilting.

I'm asking around for someone to piece a tshirt quilt for my new baby, but I will hand quilt it.

I did learn of another pellon that is good called Whisper Weft. It is lighter weight than the tricot I used. Much better for a baby quilt!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2014)

I picked up my quilt today. I'm not sure what I think. Tomorrow I'll lay it out and start on the binding; I think it will look much better when it is bound. She used a crossed sword design with stars; I think the crossed swords are more of an Army thing than sport fencing, so that didn't make me totally happy. I wished she had asked me about that first. It was not a design that we had discussed.

I have to decide what to bind with; she used a dark tan thread to quilt, so I think I need to stay with that color on the binding.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm pretty upset with my quilt. I was doing the binding and came to section about 8 inches long where the edge had not laid flat, so the design crumpled and fabric and sewed it into creases. I picked it all out and tried to smooth it, but it was tough. Tried to replicate some of the pattern with my own sewing machine to make it useable.

I think she should be made aware that I am not happy.

So, a heads up warning: check your quilt all the way around for blobs right when you pick it up.

This is my second commercially quilted quilt, and both times I had trouble.


----------



## Charley (Sep 22, 2014)

My, I would be upset too. You should let her know. Hope you are happy with it when it is done. Sorry that you are having to fix someone else's mistake.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 1, 2014)

Here is my t shirt quilt. I'm still upset about the quilting up to the edges, but overall it looks okay. I wasn't sure about my choice of backing, but a couple of quilters I've shown it to thought it looked well, and that my grandson would like it. I was pleased with my mitered corners; there is a great youtube howto that I always refer to for those.

I did email the quilter that I was not happy. Sent her a photo of the oversewn wrinkles. She basically said everything was all my fault and that she did her best. So, guess what? I won't be sending my friends to her shop! Several were waiting to see how mine turned out to try her.


----------



## Charley (Oct 1, 2014)

I love it! The back is perfect for it and I love the border and the sashing came out really nice. Sorry that the lady messed up the quilting but glad you were able to fix it. I wish she had looked at it before she had you pick it up and had fixed if for you. I wouldn't send anyone to her either. I bet your grandson loves it!


----------

